# fire sprinkler condensation



## cda (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a place call me that has a conditoned building with a wet pipe fire sprinkler system.

He is saying that they are getting a  lot of condensation off of the pipe.

The ceiling is kind of a high peak with the pipe near  the top.

I have not seen a system create condensation  before??

any ideas/// thoughts???

I am going to go look at it Tomorrow


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 17, 2015)

How old is the system?

http://www.corrview.com/ultrasonic-testing/ultrasonic-pipe-testing/benefits/93-technical-bulletins/fire-protection/288-technical-bulletin-f-06


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting

I would say 5-10 years old


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting

I would say 5-10 years old


----------



## fireguy (Mar 18, 2015)

The water in the pipe must be cold enough to cause the moisture from the air to condense on the pipe.  The sprinkler pipe and contents should be approximately the same temp as the surrounding air.  The only time I have seen the pipe be cold is when filling the system with water, or during a flow test.  Then the pipe may have some condensation.  If water is flowing through the pipe, the alarm should be activated.  Are you sure the pipe is for the sprinkler system?  Is the pipe going to or coming out of a cold area such as a freezer or attic area?


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2015)

fireguy said:
			
		

> The water in the pipe must be cold enough to cause the moisture from the air to condense on the pipe.  The sprinkler pipe and contents should be approximately the same temp as the surrounding air.  The only time I have seen the pipe be cold is when filling the system with water, or during a flow test.  Then the pipe may have some condensation.  If water is flowing through the pipe, the alarm should be activated.  Are you sure the pipe is for the sprinkler system?  Is the pipe going to or coming out of a cold area such as a freezer or attic area?


Surfing the Internet I am seeing the same thing you are saying.

No all the pipe is in a conditioned building , just has peaked ceilings.

They might have a humidity problem from what i am reading.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 18, 2015)

I am not a sprinkler expert but my thoughts were the same as Fireguy, no reason for there to be cold (relative to the surrounding area) water in the pipe unless the water is flowing......the humidity problem aside, I would be looking to see if there is a problem with the sprinkler system.


----------



## ICE (Mar 18, 2015)

The article that mtlogcabin provided makes the claim that there will never be condensation unless fresh cold water is being introduced into the system.  Of course there's the absolute possibility that the author is all wet but it makes sense.  As to why the alarm hasn't sounded if there is water flow, it doesn't take much flow to create the condensation and it may not be enough to trip the alarm.


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 18, 2015)

Look into the building heat cycling for off hours; if the heat goes off or way down on temperature set point overnight then the pipe can cool enough to cause condensation when the heat comes back on.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Look into the building heat cycling for off hours; if the heat goes off or way down on temperature set point overnight then the pipe can cool enough to cause condensation when the heat comes back on.


it is a chuch so the hvac system is shut down most of the week.

I looked at is and it is maybe a thirty foot run of three inch pipe.

They are going to try some of that foam wrap around insulation and see if that helps.

Also, suggested some dehummidifiers and call a HVAC company to come check thier systems and also give them advice on keeping the mositure down.


----------



## Frank (Mar 18, 2015)

Are they keeping it warm enough to prevent freezing?  If not they will have a bigger problem.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2015)

Frank said:
			
		

> Are they keeping it warm enough to prevent freezing?  If not they will have a bigger problem.


No problem there


----------



## Sifu (Mar 18, 2015)

The building use and unique design could be contributing to the problem.  When it is in use it is full of people, who exhale a lot of moisture.  The hvac system may not be able to keep up with the ventilation during these peak times.  Then, when the folks leave and the system is shut back down you are left with a whole bunch of moisture, no ventilation to clear it out and a pipe that probably cools faster than the air around it.  Could be it.  I would look at providing more ventilation during off peak times to clear the air.  You might end up with less moisture and with added ventilation more evaporation of what is condensing on the pipe.


----------

